# Pine Island



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Fishing is tougher than it used to be but there are fish...Tarpon and snook are around in pretty decent numbers. Redfish are pretty tough but still around. Used to be my target fish but rarely dedicate much time to them anymore. Sad but true. I fish Matlacha side for the most part. Rarely venture into the sound so someone else will have to chime in on that front.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

timogleason said:


> Fishing is tougher than it used to be but there are fish...Tarpon and snook are around in pretty decent numbers. Redfish are pretty tough but still around. Used to be my target fish but rarely dedicate much time to them anymore. Sad but true. I fish Matlacha side for the most part. Rarely venture into the sound so someone else will have to chime in on that front.


Thanks


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Fish are biting but you really have to work for them lately. The recent high winds have the waters in PIS pretty turned up but Matlacha and the Harbor are clear. Bait is everywhere so that may explain some of the slower fishing. Haven’t fished the lower part of the sound in a while but the water looked pretty good while driving out to Sanibel yesterday.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Ben said:


> Fish are biting but you really have to work for them lately. The recent high winds have the waters in PIS pretty turned up but Matlacha and the Harbor are clear. Bait is everywhere so that may explain some of the slower fishing. Haven’t fished the lower part of the sound in a while but the water looked pretty good while driving out to Sanibel yesterday.


Thanks. We usually fish from Tarpon Bay to Cato Costa


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Ben said:


> Fish are biting but you really have to work for them lately. The recent high winds have the waters in PIS pretty turned up but Matlacha and the Harbor are clear. Bait is everywhere so that may explain some of the slower fishing. Haven’t fished the lower part of the sound in a while but the water looked pretty good while driving out to Sanibel yesterday.


Cayo Costa!!! Damn phone


----------

